
Tech's diversity problem is because of toxic LeetCode interviews - aycaramba
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/techs-diversity-problem-because-toxic-leetcode-anirudh-mathad/
======
techsin101
Don't see how leetcode causes diversity problem... Very weak argument tbh.
Even though it's a broken system but in other ways.

------
CorvusCrypto
In my experience these "leetcode" interviews are just one part of several
interviews. They still look toward people interactions in other interviews
with managers, etc. So it's not prioritization over interaction, it's a filter
for those that can't really program so they can then continue to interview and
learn their personal skills as a team member. I.e. why waste a manager's time
with a poor candidate.

If it wasn't the coding question interviews that warranted complaint it would
be the personality interviews. I've seen plenty of people dropped because
while they were smart, they were shit at working with other people. So yeah,
hiring is a series of filters. That's life imo.

------
jpeg_hero
>How did we get here?

People apply to coding jobs that _literally_ _cannot_ _code_ .. like at all.

